#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  【錯視系列】初級篇

## KUBI kitsune

這些是名為錯視圖的圖片
是老師給我的~我在裡面找到不少動物相關的錯視
接下來，就請大家注意囉!!
這個錯視圖總共分為3大類，初級篇、進階篇、高級篇
答案必須用付費才能看喔~!!
請大家努力作答完在付費看答案吧!!

首先是初級篇↓↓
初級篇

*何種動物隱藏在圖中？*


*看守鹿群之人藏身在何處？*


*有沒有看到獅子，請指出在哪？*


*圖中可看出幾隻鹿？*



**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

都猜對了嗎?
那請移動到進階篇

----------


## 孤狼

呵呵 ~ 我都猜到了 ~~~ 

耶 ~ 媽咪 ~ 要糖糖 ~  (甜 ...

----------


## Katsuya XII

第三張猜不出來
看了解答才恍然大悟了一下...  :Shocked:

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

第一張 看到有熊的模樣

第二張 中間看到鹿(圖片太小看不出來在屋上QQ)

第三張對螢幕器的前面後退一點會看到有獅子...(因妳說有獅子...一馬上看到=w=)

第四張在中間裡面有看出來是2隻鹿~

----------


## Kasar

都看到了@@

把螢幕拉遠一點就簡單多囉

----------


## eistain

真的是簡單板的嗎...我怎麼感覺已經看不太到了= =...
可能小弟眼睛比較差....希望看到答案能夠讓我有恍然大悟的感覺
不過到底是誰畫的阿..實在是太厲害了
畫的技術又好...又有辦法把這些東西隱藏在裡面..
不知道一張圖要畫多久阿...

----------


## 極冰青狼

眼花了~~(沒偷看答案喔(被炸飛

第一張.右邊的地方有熊

第二張.看到了看到了~~可是真的好小...在屋頂的左邊

第三張.兩棵樹的葉子就是獅子的頭髮...中間是臉

第四張.近一點看根本看不出來....有2之鹿~~遠遠的看就看的出來

----------


## 翔2596

恩~~~還蠻簡單的嘛~~

我通通都答對的說~~

來去進階篇~~~

----------


## 〝失﹏流星§

1.熊
2.屋後樹林
3.圖的正中
4.3隻

----------


## 佛烈克斯

樹林那個看好久才發現=.=a

----------

